# Software For Mug Press



## abcembroideryDL (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi I have just bought a mug press and a Ricoh SG3110DN sublimation printer. I would like some advice on which software to use with it and also if you can just print out without specific software i.e just using paint or straight from file. I am very new to doing this so simple explanation please. I have watched lots of videos on you tube but still confused about size of images etc and so many other things. Thank you in advance if anyone can help me. 😄


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you purchased the printer New for sublimation, did you get the ICC profile for the sublimation ink? If so all you need is the sublimation paper...printed on the correct side and press according to the instructions for the substrate...you do not need specific software..just a program that will print the images..Photoshop AI, Corel, gimp etc..don't forgot to mirror the images before printing. The colors will appear muted on the paper but will be vivid on the object pressed


----------

